# Fairly new to this site



## laruewhite (Jan 21, 2014)

My name is Eugene.I was Raised 3 months ago.I hail from Los Angeles. True Kinsman Lodge #1.Greetings.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.mwphglcal.org/

The link for the regular and recognized MWPHGLofCA.  I don't see a lodge locator on their web site.


----------



## bupton52 (Jan 22, 2014)

The lodge numbered one under the MWPHGL of CA is called Hannibal #1



Page   
_  of 1_     Records 1 to 2 of 2




Lodge#

Title (*)

First Name (*)

Middle (*)

Last Name (*)

Email (*)

ViewHannibal , 1Sec PMJamesE.Wade 


----------



## crono782 (Jan 22, 2014)

True Kinsman Lodge shares an address with MW Mount Carmel Grand Lodge...


----------



## laruewhite (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 26, 2014)

Welcome Eugene!


----------



## laruewhite (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello brothers, just checking in.have a good day,Sublime Prince of The Royal Secret.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## laruewhite53 (Nov 11, 2014)

Been healed.Everything is on track. Finally legitimate.


----------



## laruewhite53 (Nov 11, 2014)

Smooth Ashlar Lodge 119.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome to the family from step brother status to fully adopted brother status.  Job well done and worthy of emulation my brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 12, 2014)

Welcome brother.


----------



## Colby K (Nov 28, 2014)

Welcome Brother


----------



## ebojones (Nov 28, 2014)

Welcome Brother. Great place to be....


----------

